# Icelandic: ríða (ekki) feitum hesti



## Alxmrphi

Sæl,

Í þessari fréttagrein hvað meinar _ríða (ekki) feitum hesti_?


> Norðmenn* riðu *ekki *feitum hesti* í gær gegn Walesverjum í vináttuleik, en þeir töpuðu illa 4-1. Leikurinn fór fram í Wales.





> Norway <* riðu *ekki *feitum hesti* > yesterday against Wales in a friendly match. They lost 4-1. The game took place in Wales


Ég veit að þeir töpuðu leik (Norðmenn) og ég held að ég geti skilið merkinguna,  pínulitið.. Stór hestur fyrir sigurvegarar o.s.frv. en samt er ég rænulaus um hvernig maður ættir að þýða það.
Hugmyndir?

Getur einhver útskýrt mér merkingin ef ég misskildi hana.
Takk.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Þetta þýðir að það hafi verið lítill gróði af leik þeirra, það er, að þeir hafi ekki haft mikið út úr honum.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk fyrir svarið. 
Má ég spyrja þig að gefa mér nokkur dæmi um aðra hætti sem orðasambandið getur verið notað?

Kveðju,
Alx


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Alxmrphi said:


> Takk fyrir svarið.
> Má ég spyrja byðja biðja þig að gefa mér nokkur dæmi um aðra hætti sem orðasambandið getur verið notað?
> 
> Kveðju,
> Alx



Guðrún reið ekki feitum hesti af útsölunni (hún fann ekki mikið sem hana langaði í eða sparaði ekkert sérstaklega mikið)
Kennarar riðu ekki feitum hesti frá samningaborðinu (þeir fengu lítið af þeim kröfum sem þeir settu fram samþykktar)

Edit: Durn ya Y!


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Guðrún reið ekki feitum hesti af útsölunni (hún fann ekki mikið sem hana langaði í eða sparaði ekkert sérstaklega mikið)
> Kennarar riðu ekki feitum hesti frá samningaborðinu (þeir fengu lítið af þeim kröfum sem þeir settu fram samþykktar)


Skammt og skýrt eins og alltaf 
Takk


----------



## sindridah

Biðja er með einföldu ekki satt? Er nokkuð sannfærður um það. Annars aumingja ég bara


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ég hef alrei séð „byðja“ áður en ég man eftir að *ý* og *í *væru jafngild þess vegna hugsaði ég um að kannski þetta gildir líka í þessu tilviki. Orðið fannst ekki í þeim orðabókum sem ég leitaði í. Ég get ekki fundið ekkert um þetta í Handbók um íslensku og Orðabók.is segir „Rétt stafsetning er *biðja*.“ Allavega, skiptir ekki milku máli.

Takk fyrir athugasemdirnar ykkar, mjög þakklátur.
Ég er nú bara með lítla spurningu um gagnstært orðasamband. Er rétt að segja „ríða feitum hesti“ eða á að nota það bara með „ekki“? T.d.



> Guðrún reið ekki feitum hesti af útsölunni (hún fann ekki mikið sem hana langaði í eða sparaði ekkert sérstaklega mikið)
> Kennarar riðu ekki feitum hesti frá samningaborðinu (þeir fengu *mikið* af þeim kröfum sem þeir settu fram samþykktar)



Er mögulegt?
??


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

sindridah said:


> Biðja er með einföldu ekki satt? Er nokkuð sannfærður um það. Annars aumingja ég bara



Auminginn mun vera ég, my bad. Venjulega spot on á ypsilonunum mínum, veit ekki hvaðan þetta kom frá mér.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Alxmrphi said:


> Takk fyrir athugasemdirnar ykkar, mjög þakklátur.
> Ég er nú bara með lítla spurningu um gagnstætt orðasamband. Er rétt að segja „ríða feitum hesti“ eða á að nota það bara með „ekki“? T.d.
> 
> Er þetta/það mögulegt?
> ??



Ég held nú að það sé ekki algengt. Ég myndi td. bara nota það í einhverju grobbsamhengi, ekki svona matter-of-factly.


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Ég held nú að það sé ekki algengt. Ég myndi td. bara nota það í einhverju grobbsamhengi, ekki svona matter-of-factly.


Ah, okay. So when you're boasting it's the time to use it, not just in ordinary circumstances.
But it's more usual with the negated forms, gotcha


----------



## kalmanus

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Ég held nú að það sé ekki algengt. Ég  myndi td. bara nota það í einhverju grobbsamhengi, ekki svona  matter-of-factly.


Ég er sammála, á sama hátt og _mannvitsbrekka _er almennt eingöngu notað í _"hann/hún er nú *engin(n) *mannvitsbrekka"_. Þetta eru, hefði ég haldið, dæmi um orðtök sem alla jafna eru bara notuð í háði.


----------

